# Erdung von Blechteilen



## Markus__ (22 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Wir bauen eine nicht ortsveränderliche Maschine die mit 230V betrieben wird. Mir ist unklar ob alle Blechverkleidungen mit dem Schutzleiter verbunden werden müssen.

Aktuell besitzt die Maschinen eine Kaltgerätebuchse mit Netzfilter. Daran ist ein Mehrfachstecker angeschlossen.

1x Netzteil 24 Volt für Schrittmotoren
1x Netzteil Monitor
1x Kaltgerätestecker für PC.

Eine Erdung aller Blechteile wäre für uns sehr aufwändig. 
Deshalb stelle ich mir aktuell die Frage. Ist der aktuelle Zustand zulässig? 
Wie kann ich möglichst einfach eine Sichere und Normgerechte Lösung erreichen?

DANKE FÜR EURE HILFE!


----------



## Tommi (22 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Maschinenkonstruktionsteile sind Bestandteil des Schutzleitersystems.
DIN EN 60204-1
Allerdings gilt auch die Maschinenkonstruktion selbst als ausreichend,
wenn die Leitfähigkeit ausreichend gering ist, d.h. die Leitfähigkeit darf nicht
kleiner als die des kleinsten Schutzleiters sein.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Markus__ (22 Januar 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Die Bleche sind lackiert und teilweise nicht fest miteinander verbunden (Schubladen). Somit ist vermutlich die Leitfähigkeit nicht an allen Teilen ausreichend gegeben.


----------



## Tommi (22 Januar 2016)

Tja, dann musste kratzen...


----------



## b35 (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
vielleicht ist dieser Weg möglich, aber ohne die Maschine zu kennen  gestaltet sich die Beurteilung der Anwendbarkeit des Kap. 8.2.5 von EN  60204-1: 2006 schwierig.
Dort geht es um Teile welche nicht an das Schutzleitersystem angeschlossen werden müssen.

Sie stellen keine Gefährdung dar wenn ihre Abmessungen kleiner 50 mm x  50 mm sind. Eine Umfassung mit der Hand bzw. ein großflächiger Kontakt  ist dann nicht möglich, ein Loslassen im Fehlerfall wird nicht  verhindert (siehe dazu auch EN 61140: 2007, Kap. 7.2.3)
Oder ihre Anordung ist so, daß weder eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen noch ein Isolationsfehler wahrscheinlich ist.

Auch solche Gehäuseteile welche selbst keine el. Betriebsmittel  enthalten oder die nur schutzisolierte BM enthalten sind davon  ausgenommen.

(Ist zwar ein IT Gerät und keine Maschine, aber man denke an die  Konstruktion / den Aufbau eines Tower-PC mit SK I Netzteil, kein Seiten-  oder Slotblech ist dort "grün-gelb" geerdet).
Beliebtes Thema und oft diskutiert ist z. B. die Durchführungsplatte  (Flanschplatte). Ist die Leitung doppelt isoliert (Aderisolation +  Mantel), die Kabelverschraubung aus Kunststoff, erübrigt sich der SL  Anschluss.

Ich empfehle das Kap. der Norm selbst zu lesen. Sehr hilfreich ist auch  das Buch welches den Standard kommentiert, die Autoren geben zu diesem  Punkt Erläuterungen (VDE Verlag, Band 26, "El. Ausrüstung von Maschinen  und maschinellen Anlagen, 6. Auflage).

Gruß


----------

